# traveling alone (riding,hitching,etc)



## 3t87 (Jan 12, 2011)

just curious on ppl's opinion on traveling alone and what they thought, i have done it a few times and i think it has it's up's down's, the thing i got out of traveling alone for a while you can move at your own pace and the independence of it. i also liked the fact the spange i made i could replenish on supplies rather than if i was with others it would more than likely go towards spacebags and tatanka,but it also sucks you don't have a person to talk to>>


----------



## uncivilize (Jan 12, 2011)

I travel alone more often than not, but that's just my personality, I prefer being by myself in general. I can definitely understand the appeal of traveling with friends, and it's fun every now and then, but at the same time, I don't understand it. To me, traveling is a great opportunity for you to learn about yourself, to push your limits, walk YOUR OWN path. When you've got road dogs you always have to consider their needs and wants etc, and I think if that's the ONLY way you travel, you miss out on so much.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've done it a little in really gonna try it come spring up


----------



## Nemo (Jan 12, 2011)

I've little experience traveling independently or with a group.. But I can almost certainly say that I would prefer to travel alone. 
Or with one other trustworthy person with close if not identical ideals & goals. I'm waiting for it to warm up as well so I can start living a freer lifestyle.


----------



## sh4d0wm4573ri7 (Jan 13, 2011)

I mostly travel alone but do enjoy company also


----------



## l0cate (Jan 13, 2011)

I travel alone as much as possible. I find that I like to go my own pace and get to where I want to go in the time limit I set to get there. I also haven't been pulled off no where near as many trains while I've been alone, as I have been when it's a group of people. Also I'm just selfish, I like things my way and I like to go where I want and I really don't want to hear anyone else's ideas on where they think the best hop out spot is or where we should spange. Guess it's just part of getting older, maybe it makes me grumpy.


----------



## Nelco (Jan 13, 2011)

^Travel alone. I don't like being pressured to do what other people want, if I'm all against it and they become demanding..because I'm the peer pressure type, but than I've experienced some awesome things I wish I could have shared with other people, at that moment..but I may have not experienced it, if I was with other people..because I've personally only experienced people who only care to get drunk and really not a lot of anything else.


----------



## Apples (Jan 13, 2011)

I usually travel on my own. I prefer the wilderness to cities and towns. I love the AT because there is usually company to be had but at the same time one can be on their own. I also like going at my own pace and prefer to walk than hitch which hasn't gone over well with people i've traveled with in the past.


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 14, 2011)

Apples said:


> I usually travel on my own. I prefer the wilderness to cities and towns. I love the AT because there is usually company to be had but at the same time one can be on their own. I also like going at my own pace and prefer to walk than hitch which hasn't gone over well with people i've traveled with in the past.



i couldn't have said it better. i'm on a different part of the AT, but i love that shit! i mostly travel solo also. harder to hitch without a girl, but i don't mind walking sometimes. with good rain gear you don't have to worry about shit! just keep that thumb out. i only know a few people that i'd travel with, but i like going at my own pace. going where i want to go and not where their friends are. the company is nice though, just harder to get picked up.


----------



## seasonchange (Jan 14, 2011)

i grew up an only child and find that i don't exactly _need_ company. however, it's really nice to have, as 1. i'm a girl, and i've had some pretty sketch experiences in the past hitching rides, etc. and 2. it's good to have a friend along as an additional resource, lookout, etc. sometimes trying to pass the time alone gets old pretty quick, but i like that i seem to meet more people when i'm flying solo.
i've also had the displeasure of hopping with someone that i couldn't really stand after several days together. i ended up pulling their weight and i felt like i was babysitting an adult.


----------



## pip (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd rather travel with other people, but most kids ive met take everything so fucking seriously, so i always end up with crews consisting of me and whoever ive managed to adopt (and i still get lost on trains and dont know much,so its mostly like a bunch of people getting very effectively lost than travelling), its not much fun being with people who are all gloom and doom when all you want is to have a good time and change stuff in the precess.jesus, if people hate travelling so much, than fucking stop.


----------



## Diagaro (Jan 19, 2011)

Goddamn I hear that LOcate, I hate being alone but I hate hating someone because of my own selfish reasons and short temperment - All things in moderation I guess eh?


----------



## Rob Nothing (May 28, 2014)

glad I'm not the only one that does this. everyone else I find traveling normally have company, but personally never able to get along with them. Usually have a plan set and not ever so open to deviating from that.


----------

